# Calling all ex-pats for expert advice on moving to Spain!



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new to all of this so any help/advice would be fantastic.

My in-laws retired to Costa Blanca 2 years ago and we visit 4 -5 times per year. My partner and I both love the spanish way of life and are now seriously considering moving to Costa Blanca in September. I know our way of life will be very different to the in-laws because we will still need to work but we don't really have anything to keep us in the UK so might as well take a the opportunity.

We have found details a lovely villa through a private rental in Playa Flamenca. Does anyone know what this area is like?

Fortunately I will be able to continue in my job as I work remotely in the UK anyway so working remotely from Spain will be fine as long as landline/internet are connected.

My partner has been a quality technnician for 14 years but does have experience from managing a bar. For the first few months my salary will cover our uk expenses (renting our uk house out) and spanish outgoings but he will need to find some work.

Does anyone know if there is much bar/restaurant work around the Playa Flamenca area? Or what about property management ie, gardening etc?

Do you think he would find work as a self employed contractor doing odd-jobs as he doesn't mind travelling around the area?

One last thing! We will have to drive from uk to spain due to bringing our dog. Is the best route Plymouth-Bilbao or do you know any alternatives?

Also any job websites or property websites would be fab!

Sorry if i'm rambling on but I have done a lot of research myself the last couple of weeks but want to get advice from the people that know!

Thank for all your help

tina


----------

